
Reid Hoffman reportedly funded Russian cyber tactics against Moore Senate race - mondonea
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/19/us/alabama-senate-roy-jones-russia.html
======
equalunique
>There is no evidence that Mr. Jones sanctioned or was even aware of the
social media project. Joe Trippi, a seasoned Democratic operative who served
as a top adviser to the Jones campaign, said he had noticed the Russian bot
swarm suddenly following Mr. Moore on Twitter. But _he said it was impossible
that a $100,000 operation had an impact_ on the race.

Interesting considering Google CEO's testimony last week alleging $4700 spent
on Google Ads by Russian interference operatives.

------
Judson
NYT Headline is "Secret Experiment in Alabama Senate Race Imitated Russian
Tactics".

------
jhayward
I can understand a desire to have insight in to how these attacks work, and
how to mitigate them, but running a sample attack in a US population for a
live federal election is so far beyond any acceptable ethic that I really
wonder what Hoffman et. al. were thinking.

~~~
jakeogh
It's a cover.

